# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Southern Ranitomeya variabilis breeding success

## John Clare

Yesterday (Tuesday) I received a male Southern _Ranitomeya variabilis_ from InnoEcto in trade for my Standard _R. lamasi_ male.  I knew something was up the minute the male went in with my 4 females.  Well this afternoon, just 24 hours after I received the male from FedEx, I had 2 film canisters with eggs.  18 of them.  1 set of eggs was in a black film canister, the other set in a white film canister.  Here are two females in the white film canister:



All 4 females are as fat as the one in the back.  They are little blimps.  This has to be the boldest thumbnail I've ever seen, easily as bold as any _R. imitator_.

You can read more about the setup of the terrarium and see more photos of the frogs from a few months ago here: http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...new-frogs.html

----------


## bshmerlie

Congrats John.  They look like they are going to pop.  No wonder they laid so quickly.  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

That is just fantastic!

----------


## BG

That is wonderful news John .  Conngrats!

----------


## John Clare

Thanks everybody!

----------


## Grrrit

lucky dog you! the southern variabilis are by far my favorite thumbs (outside of pumilio). 

if you choose to sell any offspring, would local sales get dibs?  :Wink:  

congrats john, take care

----------


## Badger

Congrats John. They are quite plump lol.

----------


## John Clare

Thanks guys.  Garrett: I've only started raising them now (literally in the last week) so it will be at least 3 months until I have any youngsters.  I will of course give you the option since you're local!  By the way, pumilio don't count as thumbnail dart frogs - Thumbnails are only considered to be _Ranitomeya_ and its closely related genera.

----------

